# KOMO 4 Seattle - audio issues



## wakramer (Mar 19, 2011)

Is anyone else having audio issues with KOMO 4 on DirecTV? When feeding the audio to my receiver using the optical output, some commercials and shows have no audio other than the bass channel. This is only happening with KOMO 4 and it doesn't happen through HDMI -- HDMI is carrying the audio signal. Very odd but since it is only happening with this one channel, I assume there is some kind of technical issue with the feed.


----------

